# Where to fill co2



## ReillyP (Mar 2, 2016)

I just bought a used co2 tank that ended up being empty, where in Richmond or Vancouver can i fill it up?


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi Reilly,

I usually just ask MyKiss (Pat @CanadianAquatics) to help refill mine. 

Best,
Dou


----------



## Waterman (Oct 7, 2013)

There is a place on Annacis Island called DBC Marine Safety Systems, address is 1689 Cliveden Ave, Delta, BC


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I recently went to KMS Tools in Coquitlam as they were open on Saturdays. Easy and fast.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25002


----------

